#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Are you searching for the best hotels in Jaffna?

## Dhiya

Jaffna is most famous place for traditional place of Tamils. That's why, All tourists like to visit Jaffna. But, They don't know the better accommodation in Jaffna? 
Here, It's for you. *Jaffna Accommodation*

----------


## Moana

> Jaffna is most famous place for traditional place of Tamils. That's why, All tourists like to visit Jaffna. But, They don't know the better accommodation in Jaffna? 
> Here, It's for you. *Jaffna Accommodation*


Thanks so much for sharing this as it was really useful next time when I go to Jaffna, hopefully, I can check this info  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assassin

> Jaffna is most famous place for traditional place of Tamils. That's why, All tourists like to visit Jaffna. But, They don't know the better accommodation in Jaffna? 
> Here, It's for you. *Jaffna Accommodation*


The very first listed Jetwing was Really cool, great to know about this. Thank you!!!

----------


## Bhavya

> Jaffna is most famous place for traditional place of Tamils. That's why, All tourists like to visit Jaffna. But, They don't know the better accommodation in Jaffna? 
> Here, It's for you. *Jaffna Accommodation*


Thanks for sharing this information Dhiya, I personally like Jetwing and Green Grass hotel.

----------


## COD

> Jaffna is most famous place for traditional place of Tamils. That's why, All tourists like to visit Jaffna. But, They don't know the better accommodation in Jaffna? 
> Here, It's for you. *Jaffna Accommodation*


Hello Dhiya,


Thanks for sharing this information. I came to Jaffna most of the time but never stay there. But next time if I come to Jaffna definitely stay here. Can I know the specialties this accommodation? Is it really comfortable? Can you explain to me?

----------

